# Feeling suicidal



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

It's been 2 months since all of this started and it's becoming more unbearable as each day passes. And i just can't take it anymore. I didn't want to commit suicide because I thought that my family cared for me and I wanted to carry on only to see them happy , but now they enlightened me and told me that i was holding everyone back and that they can't live normal lives with me , they told me that I'm such a loser and that the sun will shine again even with me not around! With that said I don't have any reason to live this shitty life and I'll commit suicide soon , anyway I don't know why I'm writing and i just wanted to say thanks to the people of this forum I met and that gave me some insight on this disorder but I feel that living like this without any goals in life and being literally braindead i don't think that I'll ever be happy again... I hope that you guys will be stronger then me. Bye and take care everyone


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm sure if your family could really understand what you are going through, or that you are serous about suicide they would have said anything like that, I have had suicides in my close family, and believe me it would have a devastating effect on them.

You can get through this, and will feel better,

take a look at Tommygunz post, supplements are important, but particularly take note of the understanding DP/DR and how to break the cycle bits, for me this is the most important part.

Hang in there!


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

well. everone of us will lie dead and take rest form this shit anyway someday.. so take bits of yourself from the floor and try to find reasons for living for yourself and loved ones, because living isn't just your thing, many people are involved in there, even they seem that they don't care...


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I am incredibly sorry your family said that to you! That's horrible and it pains me to think how you must feel. But I promise you that you are here for a reason. Stick it out, you never know, tomorrow may be the day when your life finally "begins". 
Don't make any rash decisions, this is your life that you are speaking about. Just take a break and let yourself relax. Your family probably said those things out of anger or confusion and hopefully they do not really mean what they said. Realize that you are important! Get involved in something that makes you feel like you have purpose, whether it be something completely ridiculous. When I felt completely worthless, I started grocery shopping and cooking for my family. Honestly, it was not big deal at first, but I got really into it. I made dinner every night and it made me feel needed. It was nothing monumental, but it was enough to give me something to look forward to each day. 
I think you should read a good book or write about how you feel or watch a movie or something that calms you down and gets you interested in life again. Just don't give up because you never know what tomorrow will bring. I'll be thinking/praying for you!
-carolzz


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

That's so terrible what your family said. I for one, am sad to hear that you are suicidal. Please give yourself more time, you are so young and you have all the time in the world to recover and find joy and happiness in life.


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

I love you, okay?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

listen dude suicide is NOT the answer, depression and dp can be cured and like you have said you have only had it for 2 months, give yourself time....honestly fuck your family for saying that to a dp'ed suicidal person. go get help NOW im talking a doctor


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> It's been 2 months since all of this started and it's becoming more unbearable as each day passes. And i just can't take it anymore. I didn't want to commit suicide because I thought that my family cared for me and I wanted to carry on only to see them happy , but now they enlightened me and told me that i was holding everyone back and that they can't live normal lives with me , they told me that I'm such a loser and that the sun will shine again even with me not around! With that said I don't have any reason to live this shitty life and I'll commit suicide soon , anyway I don't know why I'm writing and i just wanted to say thanks to the people of this forum I met and that gave me some insight on this disorder but I feel that living like this without any goals in life and being literally braindead i don't think that I'll ever be happy again... I hope that you guys will be stronger then me. Bye and take care everyone


Man, my family doesn't treat me the best either, but fuck them. Just go live your own life, please dont kill yourself, you're a nice guy and you should hang with people who know it.

Why not to give yourself a try away from home?

I hope to hear from you soon,

Sincerely,

Amanda


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

as soon as i felt suicidal i found it to be the best time to just give up on life and just live like a crack head. and it worked in getting me better !


----------

